# booyaa! .... the power of lead! ...



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

30 yards.... 14mm lead...

Hit sweet as a nut... dropped it straight away...

No messing with this... had to prise it out...


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Great shooting Sir, and lead does it again.

Ah, 14 mm,..... given my 12 mm weigh just under 9 gram; your 14 mm come in at ?....please.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wow ! that was one he!! of an impact.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Great shot at 30 meters! I try to get practice in at that distance but I'm not yet a sniper. Cool catty, where did you get it


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great shooting!!
That is a very cool slingshot.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Great shot!! Nice shot placement and impact.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Ill have to confirm the weight... i just make the things  ....

Think its 11 grams?....

The slingshot...was made by myself.....

Its a lovely shooter... i made a couple very similar...

Theres more pictures on this thread...

http://www.thehuntinglife.com/forums/topic/305224-a-friend-killedin-memory-please-donateand-i-will-donate/

Im very happy with it... taken a few more bits of 'ferret food' with it...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shot at that distance ... good old lead sure keeps its energy down range. Personally, I would not even try a shot at 30 yards.

Like the slingshot ... I am a pinky hole fan myself!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Top shooting, thanks for sharing.


----------

